

Ask HN: Is showing a pair of boobs the only way to stand out in the app store? - quiqueqs

I&#x27;m tired of building apps and watching them slowly fail after launch. I&#x27;ve done all of the recommended stuff. I blog, I facebook, I tweet, I contact bloggers, I send out emails, I work on improving keywords, I add translation to the app, I fix every possible bug I&#x27;m aware of, I reply to user reviews, etc..but I can never see my app grow to more than a few new downloads a day.<p>I know there&#x27;s no magic solution here, but what else can the average joe with no contacts do to better promote an app?
======
attatae
Well things need to be very social nowadays. If you thought of some clever way
to make your app into a social network of sorts, that's way better.

Also, what problem does your app (or others too) solve? Are you making these
apps because you CAN, or because they're USEFUL?

I'd recommend thinking of some good uses for your app currently on GPlay (that
camera one.) I can't really right now, but that's YOUR job. Your Gplay page
should be ALL about telling ppl why your app is USEFUL, and _not_ a gimmick.

Once you've found some really clever uses for your app (assuming they exist),
then you need to change your Gplay page, but also make those uses VIRAL. Then
people can catch on.

And lastly, congrats on making an app in the first place. Hope this info is of
some help.

\-- _Just a thought. Something to do with two people making faces at each
other, or kissing (ie "duck") faces for the camera app.

~~~
quiqueqs
Thanks for the tips. You're right, maybe I was underestimating the importance
of the app's screenshots. Thanks!

------
greenyoda
Is asking a question that's likely to be offensive to female readers the only
way to stand out on HN?

~~~
quiqueqs
I never meant to be offensive. The reason why I wrote this title was because
Google Play was currently showing me 'recommended apps' that were all border-
line pornography apps whose icons showed precisely that.

------
Allstar
Maybe you can not copy other apps?

Your app is pure plagiarism. [http://frontback.me/](http://frontback.me/)

~~~
quiqueqs
Yes, I do not claim to be original. I do add other features to the app though,
such as photo filters. And also, frontback is by far not the first app to do
this. Just do a simple search in the app stores and you'll find lots of apps
that do the exact same, much earlier than frontback.

------
benologist
What's the app?

Edit: nevermind found it in your profile.

~~~
quiqueqs
Google Play link here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thirtymatc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thirtymatches.rearview)

~~~
benologist
I don't really have any helpful advice for this kind of app except don't
neglect the Amazon App Store - there's less competition and a huge, quality
audience that's easier to reach. Also don't neglect Windows etc, if you "get
big" on any platform it might have a ripple effect.

~~~
quiqueqs
That's actually good advice. I've never really taken amazon into account when
launching on Android. I will now.

------
twotimesposter
I clicked on this link because it said boobs so yeah, maybe.

------
nicholas73
FWIW I think you came up with a very creative solution.

~~~
quiqueqs
Thanks, I appreciate it!

